# Reheating frozen pulled pork in oven...



## dwolfpak (May 19, 2015)

I need suggestions to reheat without  a smoker.  I'm making a about 6 butts for a friends grad party, but I am going to be out of town.  So I will be smoking them a week ahead of time, then freezing for them to reheat in the foil pans.

Suggestions on reheating frozen butts in an oven?  (since they don't have a smoker)

Dan


----------



## bmaddox (May 19, 2015)

My preferred methods are as follows (in order):

1. Vacuum sealed and reheated in boiling water

2. Reheating in a crock pot

3. Reheating in an oven.

If you have to use an oven, make sure you pull before freezing and add some liquid to it prior to reheating so it doesn't dry out. I would look for a good finishing sauce recipe or if you wrap in foil you can collect and defat the drippings to use when reheating.


----------



## zug (May 19, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> My preferred methods are as follows (in order):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 2nd this  it works great with no moisture  loss.   (Vacuum sealed and reheated in boiling water)

Zug


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

The PP needs to be thawed first, otherwise by the time it is thawed , it will be dry however you re-heat .

The Vac and Boil is the best ( with a bit of the drippings) .

Hope we have helped , and let us know how it was when you do.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## dwolfpak (May 19, 2015)

I appreciate the input.  I like the vacu seal plan, except doing it with enough pork for 200 might be a bit much, thus the oven.  

Any thoughts on Temp and time to reheat a steam tray pan full in the oven?


----------



## thomas phillips (May 19, 2015)

I don't have a vac-seal set up (yet) but I reheat frozen pulled pork rations in the crockpot. I just add a bit more finishing sauce so it doesn't dry out.

Oven- I'd put in a foil pan, cover with tinfoil, add some sauce. Set oven at 275 for about 45 minutes.

Edit: oven thing is for your amount. Crockpot may not be applicable in your quantity, unless you/they got a bunch of crocks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2015)

dwolfpak said:


> I appreciate the input. I like the vacu seal plan, except doing it with enough pork for 200 might be a bit much, thus the oven.
> 
> Any thoughts on Temp and time to reheat a steam tray pan full in the oven?


If you are talking a hotel type pan,  place the desired amount of meat in the pan, cover first with shrink wrap then the lid.  Let it set in a warm oven set at 160° - 170° for a couple hours.  It will be heated well through in that amount of time and the moisture will be retained with no burning.

Tom


----------



## dwolfpak (May 19, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> If you are talking a hotel type pan,  place the desired amount of meat in the pan, cover first with shrink wrap then the lid.  Let it set in a warm oven set at 160° - 170° for a couple hours.  It will be heated well through in that amount of time and the moisture will be retained with no burning.
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom, that's more the info I was looking for.  Usually I serve hot outta the pit after a good rest and pull, but that won't work this time.  Appreciate all the input guys.


----------

